# Ear crop gone horribly wrong!!!!



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Bullet cropped his own ears... but they eventually went back to normal. LOL :hammer:



















DOH!!! haha


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

oh man... that title scared the crap outta me!!!!!!!! i done thought poor bullet got his ears messed up...lol


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

lol.. I was worried at first. Glad it was just a cute picture!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Too cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

HAHA!Cute.Mine do that too


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

hahaha I figured I would make a few people's hearts jump... got ya goin didn't it? lol. I was in a mood when I posted that last night, sorry... :hammer:


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I am glad he was able to fix them. lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

lol. nice. Bullet's a handsome lil guy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I was like WTH! lol cute pictures!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So cute! Love Bullet


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol I like to do that to Helena.


----------

